# Bucket extension & few Led light mods 2016 yt624



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

View attachment 79153


View attachment 79161


View attachment 79169


View attachment 79177


View attachment 79185


View attachment 79193


View attachment 79201
Found an original bucket extention here in Corner Brook, today as they dont make them for new Yamahas, its currently at my buddys getting sand blasted and powder coated gloss Black for my 2016 yt624 I just bought in Moncton, just got it yesterday, great machine, approx 10 hours on it now seems to be going throw the snow now with a bit more power then the 1st few hours, really impressed with this machine, the extensions are very rare and were on the older yamahas which fit the newer ones, its approx 25 years old, wont put it on a new machine the condition it is in, put on an extra led light on the front and few rear leds I took off my old 928 hhs honda, shes nice and bright now and will look a little bigger on the bucket in few days when I get the extension back, impressive machine,love the chute joystick one touch button control, best of all its extremely a lot quieter then any of the many hondas I owned in the past 30 years or more,heres some before and after pics


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

nice !! looks like it might have snowed a bit there on the rock !!


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

*extension pics yt624*

extension pics yt624


----------



## PAfromQC (Oct 5, 2016)

Nice blue machine, you got me inspired to add extra lighting on my hs724tcd while in the process of replacing my main head light for a pair of led lights...


----------

